# Set back Brackets



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

anybody using set back brackets on thier Gheenoe ?

4" or 6"

Dave


----------



## element (Dec 25, 2008)

I have a fixed jackplate on my 15 4 hisider It sets the motor back about 3 to 4 inches I guess. It has been on since I got the boat - a 2007. It was installed at Central Florida Marine = they seemed to think it was a valuable option. I have had no prob with cavitation, etc. and feel I get about 5 inches advantage.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

All the guys running jack plates have the setback of the jackplate itself. I doubt anyone has just a fixed setback bracket.

What are you looking for?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

What I am going to Do is Dial In the Jp and get the best overall setting Then remove it and Install the fixed Plate So the motor is at the same height ...

Then put the JP on the Classic ...

Dave


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Sure, that would work fine. Probably save a few lbs over the jackplate too.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I think the set backs are hevier ...lol they are rated for 300 Hp :


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Well, obviously you don't need a 300hp bracket, you could make one a lot less in both capacity and weight. 

It wouldn't be wise to use a 300hp bracket on a Gheenoe. 

A couple pieces of aluminum angle would only weight a couple pounds.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

2 pieces of 4"x 4"x 3/16" angle, 8- 3'8" bolts, 8- lock nuts, and 16 washers. i've got 4 inches of play up and down and 5 inches of set back. and its really light!!!


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

OSWLD, got any more pics? That's a pretty cool setup for a bracket. I would like more details on your platform, too. Are the transom brackets the only think holding it up? Sturdy enough?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> 2 pieces of 4"x 4"x 3/16" angle, 8- 3'8" bolts, 8- lock nuts, and 16 washers. i've got 4 inches of play up and down and 5 inches of set back. and its really light!!!


OSWLD, are you running the 25 off that plate setup? If so, then it's gotta stand up to any abuse a 9.9 could ever dish out, eh?!?!


----------

